
Financial ties between gun manufacturers and airsoft guns - turtlegrids
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/xwnwvn/gun-companies-are-helping-toy-makers-design-replicas-that-get-kids-killed
======
sarcasmatwork
Vice has gone downhill. I do not respect them anymore. Is vice blaming
Hollywood for promoting violence or using guns in movies?? Nope..

------
dvtrn
Halfway through reading this, I couldn't help myself from thinking back to my
childhood, and having a father who refused to let me own a bright, colorful,
yellow and neon-green Super Soaker 50 because, in his words "it's training
kids on using guns and I wont have my son grow up to be a murderer", plus all
sorts of histrionics from the 90's about how {video games | violent movies |
hip-hop } are desensitizing kids to violence and turning us all into brutal
psychopaths.

He had diddly-squat to say when I enlisted in the military and went on to
serve with the same unit he did in the 60's and 70's.

Not sure what that says about me, my old man, or Vice, or the three of us, bit
it was a powerful trip down an annoying stretch of memory lane.

------
garlandkey
I thought we weren't supposed to editorialize titles here. Oh, wait...

~~~
dang
Editorializing is when the submitter replaces an article's title with
something to represent their personal point of view on the topic. turtlegrids
didn't do that.

The site guidelines do ask submitters to rewrite titles when they are
misleading or linkbait. This one was, so it should be changed. The best place
to find alternative titles is from a subtitle or subheading, the first
paragraph, or some representative phrase from the article. I've changed the
above title to part of the subtitle.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

